# Rice Bran Oil



## RDak (Mar 5, 2020)

Not a sale but $40.00 for 3 gallons of rice bran oil.  (Price includes shipping from Amazon.)

https://www.amazon.com/Riceland-Tur...keywords=Rice+bran+oil&qid=1583409865&sr=8-17


----------



## Belindasuds (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks fo sharing  I was so sad when Lowes stopped carrying Riceland Turkey Fry Oil. After thanksgiving it would go on sale and I would stock up on boxes like this for US$10 each.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 15, 2020)

It’s $56 now with shipping.  When I bought it in Feb, I paid $39 incl. shipping.


----------



## lsg (Apr 15, 2020)

You can buy a box of six-one gallon bottles directly from Riceland for $45.65 plus shipping.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 15, 2020)

I’m curious what people’s opinions are on RBO as compared to OO in soap. The Kirkland OO is about the same price. Do you prefer one over the other and why?


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 16, 2020)

I personally hate OO in soap. But then I really do not use much RBO but do prefer the feel of it over OO. To me, an OO soap always feels sticky, slimy, does not rinse off nice and no matter how little is used I always know it is in there. But that is me and just my opinion. I prefer Tallow, Lard, Palm, HO Sunflower, HO Canola, Avocado.


----------



## Belindasuds (Apr 16, 2020)

lsg said:


> You can buy a box of six-one gallon bottles directly from Riceland for $45.65 plus shipping.


Thanks o much for sharing! They don't ship to Canada (or at least they didn't when I asked a year or so ago). Maybe I will check in again.



Jersey Girl said:


> I’m curious what people’s opinions are on RBO as compared to OO in soap. The Kirkland OO is about the same price. Do you prefer one over the other and why?


It's rich in vitamin E and antioxidants and I really like using it in soap. I like to balance it out with other liquid oils including olive oil.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 16, 2020)

Belindasuds said:


> It's rich in vitamin E and antioxidants and I really like using it in soap. I like to balance it out with other liquid oils including olive oil.



I did buy some about a month ago and used it in a couple batches but they aren’t cured yet so I haven’t been able to compare, but I’m looking forward to trying them in a couple weeks!  The only thing I didn’t like is that the expiration date on the gallon jug I bought, which was Riceland, was only 6 months from when I received it which I wasn’t happy about. Is that normal or was this most likely sitting around a warehouse for a while?


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 16, 2020)

The fatty acid profile of rice bran oil is quite different from olive oil. It has 1.5x the palmitic and almost 3x the linoleic compared with OO.  The oleic content of RBO is very close to tallow and lower than lard. I use it to add creaminess, hardness and longevity from the palmitic & stearic and to adjust the linoleic (up to 15% in a recipe) for a silky and bubbly lather.  Here’s a comparison of olive oil, rice bran oil, lard and tallow in that order:

.................OO..RBO.lard.tallow
palmitic:....14....22....38....28
stearic:........3......3....13....22
oleic:..........69....38....48....36
linoleic:.......12....34.....6......3

eta: the RBO I buy from Riceland seems to discolor my soap to a light yellowish tan, whereas with OO I usually get a whiter soap.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 16, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> I personally hate OO in soap. But then I really do not use much RBO but do prefer the feel of it over OO. To me, an OO soap always feels sticky, slimy, does not rinse off nice and no matter how little is used I always know it is in there. But that is me and just my opinion. I prefer Tallow, Lard, Palm, HO Sunflower, HO Canola, Avocado.



I have decided I LOVE lard in soap as the highest percentage but I do also use OO but thinking of RBO as a sub for the OO if it makes a nicer bar.  But like I mentioned in another comment, the expiration date on the one I bought was only six months from when I received it So was wondering about the shelf life and how it compares to OO in that regard.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 16, 2020)

The high linoleic content likely contributes to a shorter shelf life.  I just checked the oil I bought in Feb. and can’t find an expiration date on the jug or the box.  Many on the forum use RBO at moderate to fairly high concentrations and are not reporting problems with DOS.  When I first started using RBO regularly last fall, I had already started using citric acid or edta, and ROE. I have not seen any DOS in those soaps. I keep my linoleic + linolenic at 15% or less.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 16, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> The high linoleic content likely contributes to a shorter shelf life.  I just checked the oil I bought in Feb. and can’t find an expiration date on the jug or the box.  Many on the forum use RBO at moderate to fairly high concentrations and are not reporting problems with DOS.  When I first started using RBO regularly last fall, I had already started using citric acid or edta, and ROE. I have not seen any DOS in those soaps. I keep my linoleic + linolenic at 15% or less.



Thank you. Do you add the ROE to the bottle when you receive it or to each batch as it’s made?  (Or can you do both)


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 16, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> The fatty acid profile of rice bran oil is quite different from olive oil. It has 1.5x the palmitic and almost 3x the linoleic compared with OO.  The oleic content of RBO is very close to tallow and lower than lard. I use it to add creaminess, hardness and longevity from the palmitic & stearic and to adjust the linoleic (up to 15% in a recipe) for a silky and bubbly lather.  Here’s a comparison of olive oil, rice bran oil, lard and tallow in that order:
> 
> .................OO..RBO.lard.tallow
> palmitic:....14....22....38....28
> ...



Yes, my Riceland oil is quite dark.


----------



## lsg (Apr 16, 2020)

Do you buy the regular cooking oil from Riceland or one of the "Fry" oils?  I buy the regular cooking oil in gallons and my oil does not seem dark to me.  I haven't noticed it discoloring my soap either.


----------



## Adobehead (Apr 16, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> I personally hate OO in soap.


I wonder if this has anything to do with the water in your location?  I would love to try rice bran oil but only if I can buy it locally (here in México) Navigating the mexican web sites, not so easy.  So, I would be lost without OO that I get at Costco.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 16, 2020)

lsg said:


> Do you buy the regular cooking oil from Riceland or one of the "Fry" oils?  I buy the regular cooking oil in gallons and my oil does not seem dark to me.  I haven't noticed it discoloring my soap either.



I got the one gallon in the white jug. It’s Riceland brand. Bought it on Amazon.  It’s not super dark but deeper color than the Kirkland OO. And looking down into the jug since it’s opaque I guess it appears darker than when it’s poured out.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 16, 2020)

Adobehead said:


> I wonder if this has anything to do with the water in your location?  I would love to try rice bran oil but only if I can buy it locally (here in México) Navigating the mexican web sites, not so easy.  So, I would be lost without OO that I get at Costco.


No, it is not the water I just dislike OO, but that is my opinion and it certainly is not the opinion of the majority so if I were you I would stick with OO since I know you have Costco's in Mexico. Some of our Business Costco's carry High Oleic Canola but I do not know if you have Business Costco's where you live or if it is available where you live. For many years I used regular Canola and Regular Sunflower up to 15% with a combination of lard and tallow with no problems. I also mixed in OO if I wanted a higher percent of liquid oil, this cut the OO for me. Tallow I use in the 40% range and lard approx 23%. for a very creamy bar. Lard has always given me DOS issues in higher percentages.


----------



## amd (Apr 16, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> I’m curious what people’s opinions are on RBO as compared to OO in soap. The Kirkland OO is about the same price. Do you prefer one over the other and why?


I used OO at low percentage (30% or less, exception with Castile of course) so I never experienced the slimy factor noted with OO soap. I did recently make Royalty Soap recipe which is 40% OO and that soap I really noticed a sliminess. It's nice soap and rinses well in my water, but using the bar feels more slippery. I switched to RBO about 2 years ago and can't tell the difference. Only change was cost.


----------



## Adobehead (Apr 16, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> Tallow I use in the 40% range and l


thanks for this, I am just starting with tallow and no clue how much to use, I have been trying it at 25-30%.  In all my years with OO, Coconut & palm +, I have never experienced DOS and It would be great not to start now!  Will use that as a guideline for the upper limit.  Since I am rendering my own from fat I get locally for free, more tallow means less olive or coconut so less cost.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 16, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you. Do you add the ROE to the bottle when you receive it or to each batch as it’s made?  (Or can you do both)


I’m still adding the ROE batch by batch, but it would be easier to add it to the larger container.  I have enough room to store my oils in a frig so I haven’t had to worry much about them degrading before I use them.



lsg said:


> Do you buy the regular cooking oil from Riceland or one of the "Fry" oils?  I buy the regular cooking oil in gallons and my oil does not seem dark to me.  I haven't noticed it discoloring my soap either.


If you wouldn’t mind posting the link to the specific RBO you buy, I would be most appreciative.  I‘ve been buying the 3 gal. Turkey Fry Oil.  It’s quite cloudy at room temp (70-72F) and I also think it has a tendency to separate a bit into heavier and lighter fractions. I posted this pic recently on another thread.  I had shaken the oil, but there are still wisps of something swirled through the oil if you look closely:


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 16, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m still adding the ROE batch by batch, but it would be easier to add it to the larger container.  I have enough room to store my oils in a frig so I haven’t had to worry much about them degrading before I use them.
> 
> 
> If you wouldn’t mind posting the link to the specific RBO you buy, I would be most appreciative.  I‘ve been buying the 3 gal. Turkey Fry Oil.  It’s quite cloudy at room temp (70-72F) and I also think it has a tendency to separate a bit into heavier and lighter fractions. I posted this pic recently on another thread.  I had shaken the oil, but there are still wisps of something swirled through the oil if you look closely:
> ...



This is what I bought.


			https://www.amazon.com/Rice-Bran-Oil-1-Gallon/dp/B07Q5FL92X/ref=sr_1_7?dchild=1&keywords=rice+bran+oil&qid=1587081213&sr=8-7


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 16, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> This is what I bought.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Rice-Bran-Oil-1-Gallon/dp/B07Q5FL92X/ref=sr_1_7?dchild=1&keywords=rice+bran+oil&qid=1587081213&sr=8-7


If you get a chance, pour some in a glass jar and take a photo 


Here’s the link to the other thread where RBO was recently being discussed.






						Beautiful pure white...from?
					

I made Zany's no-slime castile with an "unrefined olive oil"--the cheapest olive oil I could purchase in bulk from an organic grocery store around here.  It came out a gorgeous pure white.   Was this likely from the oil? From the "faux seawater" that is used in Zany's recipe? A combination?  I'm...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 16, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> If you get a chance, pour some in a glass jar and take a photo
> 
> 
> Here’s the link to the other thread where RBO was recently being discussed.
> ...



It does have a cloudyish appearance. 









RBO on the left Kirkland OO on the right. can def see difference in clarity.


----------



## Savonette (Apr 17, 2020)

I’m just getting back into soaping after a few years. I realize the ingredients we use have expiration dates but I have to say my RBO is about 4 years old and still looks, smells and behaves beautifully. I believe it came from Bulk Apothecary.  I don’t go over 10% though because DOS is a problem for me in high humidity.   I can’t believe how prices have jumped!


----------



## lsg (Apr 17, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I’m still adding the ROE batch by batch, but it would be easier to add it to the larger container.  I have enough room to store my oils in a frig so I haven’t had to worry much about them degrading before I use them.
> 
> 
> If you wouldn’t mind posting the link to the specific RBO you buy, I would be most appreciative.  I‘ve been buying the 3 gal. Turkey Fry Oil.  It’s quite cloudy at room temp (70-72F) and I also think it has a tendency to separate a bit into heavier and lighter fractions. I posted this pic recently on another thread.  I had shaken the oil, but there are still wisps of something swirled through the oil if you look closely:











						Rice Bran Oil 6/1 gal
					

Rice Bran Oil cholesterol free  high heat tolerance  vitamin E




					www.ricelandstore.com
				



My oil has some sediment that goes to the bottom, but that doesn't affect the soap.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 17, 2020)

lsg said:


> Rice Bran Oil 6/1 gal
> 
> 
> Rice Bran Oil cholesterol free  high heat tolerance  vitamin E
> ...



I have this in my cart, but since it’s $35 to ship, Which brings it to the same price as the Kirkland OO, I’m hesitant. Concerned about the high Linoleic and the shelf life...  Aaaahhhhhh! Soaping dilemmas!  Lol!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 17, 2020)

lsg said:


> Rice Bran Oil 6/1 gal
> 
> 
> Rice Bran Oil cholesterol free  high heat tolerance  vitamin E
> ...


Thank you!  I will try that one the next time to see if it's any different than what I've been using.


----------



## Belindasuds (Apr 20, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> I did buy some about a month ago and used it in a couple batches but they aren’t cured yet so I haven’t been able to compare, but I’m looking forward to trying them in a couple weeks!  The only thing I didn’t like is that the expiration date on the gallon jug I bought, which was Riceland, was only 6 months from when I received it which I wasn’t happy about. Is that normal or was this most likely sitting around a warehouse for a while?



hmmmm I'm not too sure about expiry dates for Riceland. Other suppliers generally have a 2-3 year shelf life on rice bran oil. Side note, rosemary extract is a natural antioxidant. Adding a small amount to your oils can prolong shelf life.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 20, 2020)

Belindasuds said:


> hmmmm I'm not too sure about expiry dates for Riceland. Other suppliers generally have a 2-3 year shelf life on rice bran oil. Side note, rosemary extract is a natural antioxidant. Adding a small amount to your oils can prolong shelf life.



I think I got a jug that must have been sitting around unfortunately. I’ve never had any oil have such a short exp date when I bought it. I bought it on Amazon but the seller was Riceland. Might get better results ordering from the Riceland site. I should have emailed and asked about it but I never did. I do have ROE on my list of things to order. Just can’t decide where I should order from Or how much. From what I read, that doesn’t have a super long shelf life either?   Any suggestions for the best supplier of that? I would probably add it per batch as I made it. Dont know how long it would last me. I’m making several batches a week.


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher (Apr 20, 2020)

I prefer rice bran oil over OO. I buy mine from Shay and Company in Oregon, USA. It’s within driving distance so I don’t pay shipping. They supply restaurants too and I feel like there stuff is fresh.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 20, 2020)

Carolyne Thrasher said:


> I prefer rice bran oil over OO. I buy mine from Shay and Company in Oregon, USA. It’s within driving distance so I don’t pay shipping. They supply restaurants too and I feel like there stuff is fresh.



I’ve never seen it here in NJ stores, even in the Restaurant  Depot. Couldn’t even find lard or coconut oil there!


----------



## maxine289 (Apr 22, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> Thank you. Do you add the ROE to the bottle when you receive it or to each batch as it’s made?  (Or can you do both)


I add my ROE to the jug/bottle when I first open it.



Jersey Girl said:


> I think I got a jug that must have been sitting around unfortunately. I’ve never had any oil have such a short exp date when I bought it. I bought it on Amazon but the seller was Riceland. Might get better results ordering from the Riceland site. I should have emailed and asked about it but I never did. I do have ROE on my list of things to order. Just can’t decide where I should order from Or how much. From what I read, that doesn’t have a super long shelf life either?   Any suggestions for the best supplier of that? I would probably add it per batch as I made it. Dont know how long it would last me. I’m making several batches a week.


Ive bought 2 gallons of Riceland from Amazon and both times the expiration date was about 6 months.


----------



## lsg (Apr 22, 2020)

I store my rice bran oil from Riceland in the basement.  I have never had a problem with any of it going bad.


----------



## Belindasuds (Apr 23, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> I think I got a jug that must have been sitting around unfortunately. I’ve never had any oil have such a short exp date when I bought it. I bought it on Amazon but the seller was Riceland. Might get better results ordering from the Riceland site. I should have emailed and asked about it but I never did. I do have ROE on my list of things to order. Just can’t decide where I should order from Or how much. From what I read, that doesn’t have a super long shelf life either?   Any suggestions for the best supplier of that? I would probably add it per batch as I made it. Dont know how long it would last me. I’m making several batches a week.



Bummer. They really should include the best before date on the listing. 
Hemp Seed Oil and Flax Seed Oil seem to have the shortest shelf life.
In terms of Rosemary Extract, mine is from Voyageur and I've been happy with it. Usage rate is around 0.2% so a small amount goes a long way.


----------

